# Joint vs spiff?



## vmlinh95 (Mar 23, 2017)

I've been smoking weed with tobacco for a couple of years now but recently I dropped the tobacco but it's not the same anymore. Even though I put more weed in, I still don't feel like I get high as much. Any thought?


----------



## vostok (Mar 24, 2017)

Correct: I agree I use both but spliffs hit the mark

nicotine carries the thc further is the feeling

much like eating a mango then taking a toke

the Licene in the mango dilutes stuff in the brain (neurons?)

that allow the thc to travel quicker, faster and deeper

my thinking is nicotine is similar

hence giving up cigs for a toker is hard for me 

I got into vapes and an expensive bong

is a great distraction

until you get over the nicotine monopoly

good luck


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 24, 2017)

ew no, tobacco was an awful game to be played when i used it. (4+ years without a cig) even still i feel the caking of tar in my lungs from habitual cannabis smoking. i like the psychedelic effect of THC and how i can fine tune the high when smoking versus the heavy stone from edibles but i feel like i need to only consume THC edibles from now on so i can not suffocate to death in a pool of tar and pus when im a senior citizen. when i exercise i hack shit up. i haven't smoked cannabis in almost a week and i feel pretty good.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 24, 2017)

The high is different with tobacco even before or after not just mixed. It's like speed balling your weed. Tobacco is an amphetamine.


----------

